# Fish jerky



## Doomsayer (Apr 6, 2010)

anyone ever try fish jerky or no somone that make it.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

I would think fish jerky would be considered as smoked fish. That would really be the equivalent. Are you talking like putting fish into the dehydrator?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

No ... but I did find more than a few recipes on the net. I may have to look into this a little more.

6-12 3/8' thick fish filets.. Use fresh-caught trout, salmon, bass, or very fresh store-bought.. The skin can be left on if you like. It helps hold the filet together while smoking.

16 oz. bottle of Yoshida's Gourmet Sauce (international foods aisle, Japanese)

16 oz of beer

Stir the beer and Yoshida's together in a glass dish or bowl. Add the fish filets and gently mix to cover the fish completly with the marinade. Cover the dish with lid or plastic wrap and refrigerate for 24 hours. Mix gently at least twice during the 24 hours for even marinading.

Prepare your home smoker (or dehydrator) for use. Use a mild wood like apple or oak to make the smoke.. Place the filets skin-side down on the racks in the smoker.. If they are 3/8' thick, smoke for 6-8 hours.. If thinner, smoke for less time, if thicker, smoke for more time..

Remove from smoker and cool in a paper bag or clean cardboard box. Warm fish jerky will sweat and possibly spoil if sealed in plastic or glass before it is cooled.

Fish Jerky Recipe, by Final Frontier Jerky


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Hmmm....the closest thing besides smoked fish I've ever had like that was something called "Blind Robins". Seemed to me it was the cause of my drinking as I could only find them in bars, along with the pickled turkey gizzards.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

I love fish jerky. It's one of the benefits of living on an indian reservation. Salmon jerky is the best.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Doomsayer said:


> anyone ever try fish jerky or no somone that make it.


 My great-grandmother whom happened to be Swedish was fond of Lutefisk a Scandinavian country preserved fish Lutefisk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia that is dried and preserved in salt, lots of salt, hydrated most times with lye then cooked in a variety of dishes. This was to have a meat source for overwintering.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

here in wv i have a friend that makes fish jerky from carp (the big ones -2ft and longer) and its sooooo good im going to try to make me some this summer too


----------

